# [VZW] To root or not to root? CM10



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

How is Cm10 on the Verizon edition coming along? Is there a list of what is working / not working? Apps, deep sleep, etc? The original thread never really gets updated with issues etc...

Thanks


----------



## Falcyn (Aug 9, 2011)

CM stuff tends to be more current on XDA, but the issues with the latest releases are basically: unstable LTE/weaker data signal in general (YMMV, people in rural areas with poor signal to begin with tend to have more issues), no MMS after the first restart, and no sending SMS messages over 160 characters.

And of course there's the potential IMEI loss.


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds like Ill give it a few weeks


----------



## Falcyn (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, and dhacker has a thread about his build on his forums now so it looks like there'll finally be a source for real changelogs:
http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1634-cm10-unofficial-for-d2vzw-galaxy-sgsiii-vzw/


----------

